

Ask HN: China are doing great - morphir

Liu Xiaobo has been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for his work on human rights in China. It has however aggravated the Chinese government, such that all major western media are being censored as we speak by the national firewall. Should we acknowledge this prize? Or should we rather pay respect to the regime that has governed the Chinese people with marvelous economical growth the last two decades? Do China need democracy and freedom of speech? Its been said that; never change a winning team. And China is currently the fastest growing nation on the face of the earth, economically. So why should we, the western society tell them how the game of life and existence is played? Is it envy?
======
rick888
China has figured out how to successfully embrace capitalism under communistic
rule. China needs democracy and freedom of speech when its citizens get pissed
off enough to demand it...or there is a revolution.

The vast majority of Chinese citizens are poor and are more concerned with
getting their next meal than how the country is governed. I think this will
change once the standard of living reaches the levels of other countries.

------
remigijusj
So you basically say that human rights violations are OK, as long as the
regime in charge is making economic progress?

~~~
morphir
I'm not saying anything, but rather asking.

